# Comparación entre Leds Smd 3528 y Smd 5050



## washimosfet (Jun 12, 2011)

Me podrían decir que diferencia y semejanza tienen estos tipos de leds, quiero ver cual alumbra más para exteriores e interirores y claro sobre todo el consumo de energía

gracias...

que Leds prefieren los Smd 3528 o Smd 5050


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jun 13, 2011)

Aca tenes una traduccion que habla de ello. El 5050 para mi es mejor.

http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?hl=es&sl=en&u=http://www.articlesbase.com/electronics-articles/difference-between-smd-3528-and-5050-led-3224179.html&ei=OZD2TcKqIOXZ0QGnzLjuDA&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCMQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3D3528%2Bsmd%26hl%3Des%26rlz%3D1T4GGLL_esAR371AR372%26prmd%3Divns


----------



## washimosfet (Jun 15, 2011)

talvez me podrian decir si ambos tipos de leds se los puede comprar en unidades ya que solo los encuentro en tiras


----------

